# Rock Bass on the San Marcos?



## pipeworx (Sep 6, 2011)

I caught this little guy near the train tracks on the San Marcos and believe him to be a Rock Bass or some type of hybrid. Does anyone know exactly what he is?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

It is a Rock Bass. That is the site of the oldest National Fish Hatchery west of the Mississippi. The Rock Bass were stocked there in the early 1900's. The TPWD fish biologists tell me that is the only place they exist in the state of Texas. Beautiful and very aggressive fish. Nice catch. Way to go.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*Rock Bass*

From a recent one fly tournament. Check out ctff.org for details.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice pics. A buddy of mine had one in an aquarium. The San Marcos river has all kinds of cool fish.


----------

